# Home Made Motor Bikes



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

Dont laugh. They all did over 60 mph in the long run except for the one with red wheels. Talk about scary! Lol. I rode the tires off these things. I find chinese pocket bikes in the garbage and scrap yard a lot. Most of the time the battery is bad and pull start broke. I hook the electric start to a push button and solenoid and go. Sometimes they need carbs cleaned but not often. A spark plug dont hurt either. I try to find the ones that run bike chin already but i have a welder, grinder, saw-z-all and a machine shop close by to do what i cant. I weigh 160 pounds, plus bike. motor , battery, etc. They take off slow but do pull pretty strong. I have them under geared really. They go way to fast. I can pull up steep hills and all with them.


----------

